# أقوي منظومة دفاع جوي علي الإطلاق



## mhmd fysl (13 نوفمبر 2011)

أس - 400 ترايمف​*أس-400 ترايمف* (لقب تعريف الناتو: *SA-21 Growler*، *أس أيه-21 كراولير*) منظومة دفاع جويروسية طورت في أواخر عقد التسعينيات ودخلت الخدمة في الجيش الروسي عام 2001، المنظومة من تطوير شركة *ألماز* والتي طورته عن منظومة الدفاع الجوي الأقدم أس - 300. وقد عرف النظام سابقا ب *اس-300 بي ام يو-3* (*S-300PMU-3*) بمدى أكثر بمرتين من مدى *أم أي ام-104 الباتريوت* فقد ألقى ال أس-400 بضلاله على إمكانات ال أس-300 حيث ذكرت المصادر الروسية ان الأس-400 قادر على رصد وتدمير الأهداف من على بعد 400 كلم وتشمل تلك الأهداف الطائرات والصواريخ البالستية وصواريخ كروز، ويصل مدى المنظومة إلى 3,500 كلم وبسرعة 3 أميال بالثانية فضلا عن تمكنها من كشف الطائرات الشبحية. و تعد منظومة إس-400 أكثر أنظمة الدفاع الجوي تطورا حتى اليوم.​ 


​ 
_التطوير_​_بدأ تطوير نظام ال أس-400 في نهاية التسعينات وأعلن عنه رسميًا من قبل __القوات الجوية الروسية__ في يناير 1999. الاختبارات الأولية أجريت في __كابوستين يار__ في مدينة __أستراخان__ بنجاح في __12 فبراير__، __1999__. بعد ذلك تمت جدولة النظام ليتم نشره في 2001 للخدمة في الجيش الروسي إلا أنه وفي نفس السنة واجه المشروع بعض العراقيل الغير معروفة أدت إلى تأخير نشر النظام. في 2003 بات واضحًا ان النظام أصبح جاهزًا للنشر ودخول الخدمة إلا أن اثنين من كبار الضباط العسكريين الروس عبروا عن قلقهم من أن نظام أس-400 تم اختباره باستعمال تقنيات أعتراضية من الطراز القديم أس-300 بي وأنه غير جاهز للإنتاج في الوقت الحاضر. في فبراير 2004 أعلن عن إتمام المشروع وفي أبريل من نفس العام تم بنجاح اعتراض صاروخ باليستي من قبل الصاروخ الجديد 48ان6دي ام (48N6DM) الاعتراضي._

_النشر_
_بحلول يناير 2006 تم تدريب الفوج الأول لقوة الدفاع الجوي الروسي على استخدام نظام ال أس-400 ضمن جدوله زمنية لنشر النظام. لاحقا تم تدريب كافه افواج الدفاع الجوي الروسي البالغ عددها 35 فوج على استخدام نظام ال أس-400 ليتم تزويدها بهذا النظام واستبداله بالأنظمة القديمة أس-200 وأس-300. في 21 مايو 2007 اعلنت القوات الجوية الروسية ان نظام ال أس-400 سيدخل الخدمة ضمن المناطق المحيطة بموسكو ووسط روسيا بحلول الأول من يوليو 2007. بعض المصادر ادعت ان النظام سيتم نشره قرب مدينة __إيليكتروستال__. في السادس من أغسطس 2007 تم تزويد الفوج الأول بنظام أس-400 وبذلك يكون قد دخل الخدمة الفعلية ضمن __موسكو أوبلاست__ قرب __إيليكتروستال__ استنادا إلى القناة الروسية الأولى. في 8 فبراير 2008 اعلن الفريق فلاديمير سفيريدوف ان روسيا ستقوم باستبدال أنظمة ال اس-300 في شمال غرب روسيا بالنظام الأحدث تكنولوجيا وهو ال أس-400._


----------



## mhmd fysl (14 نوفمبر 2011)

_مرحبا اخ سامح_
_لا اقصد شي ولكن موضوعي ليس بالمبهم ولم استعمل كلمات صينية كما تفضلت، واذا قصدت كلمتي __كابوستين يار__ و __أستراخان__ فالاولي منطقه والثانيه مدينه واظن هذا واضحاً، ولا اظن ان مهندس مثلك بدرجة مشرف في منتدي قد تغيب عنه مثل تلك الاشياء._
_حقيقه توقعت مشاركة ذات طابع علمي وهذا حقي كما انه من حقك التعبير عن رايك في الموضوع علي حسب وجهه نظرك، ولكن تبقي الحقائق هي الفيصل في الموضوع._
_ارجو ان لا يترك كلامي اثر سيئ في نفسك فكما قيل: اختلاف الرائ لا يفسد للود قضيه._
_عموماً أشكرك جداً للاهتمام بكتابتي واتمني دوام التواصل بيننا_


----------



## mustafatel (14 نوفمبر 2011)

Brother sameh, it looks like you have a problem with the computer or the screen


----------



## سامح الفيومى (14 نوفمبر 2011)

yes, i think so​


----------



## mhmd fysl (15 نوفمبر 2011)

_اذا كتابتي ليست بالذي وصفت؟_


----------



## Ahmed Ab (15 نوفمبر 2011)

معلومات مفيده


----------



## mhmd fysl (16 نوفمبر 2011)

_هنالك منظومة أحدث من هذه امنظومة ولكن لا أملك معلومات تفصيلية عنها،أرجو من الجميع تزوبالجديد عن هذه المنظومة_


----------

